# Is this a good deal??



## kevin7again (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 45 Gal bowfront marine aquarium with a prizm skimmer and an eheim pro 2 filter canister. Anyways, the filter canister has kicked the bucket and I would like to put a sump in with a refugium instead. I found a sump with many features of what I want. I'm posting the link. Please let me know what you think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/75-Gallon-Aquar...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I'm looking for something not too expensive but also practical.
If this is not the way to go, any suggestions?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, for the price it is great but taking a closer look at the components, you are getting what you are paying for. The skimmer is most likely the same Asian factory that private lables the CoraLife Super Skimmer and PCI (Pacific Coast Imports). Not a very well designed skimmer and the air to water ratio of the needlewheel pump is not optimal and bubble size is too large. 

There are easy mods to improve the ratio and get finer bubbles like using electrical tape to cover the strainer cap up to that last row but you have to clean the venturi weekly from salt build-up. At least it's in sump and when it air draw decreases from the salt build up, the water level rises in the skimmer and overflows the cup.

The return pump is another Asian knockoff pump and reliability is unknown. The only submersible pump that I would use as a return is the Eheim Hobby Pump. Never had an issue using them in the past 15+years and a real workhorse.

I know that you will eventually pay a little over 2x with what I have in mind but the way I look at it, considering what you will eventually be investing in coral fish and inverts, you will spend at least $700 in livestock and hundreds more in supplements. Buying better brand products, though more than knockoffs, you are protecting your investment with a greater degree using relaible and proven products.

I estimate a custom glass sump of the same configuration will cost ~$75 from a LFS. The Ehiem 1260 (900gph) is $170. The fuge light you can use a clamp on light from Home Depot (~$15) and a spiral screw in CF light ~$5. Skimmer you will have to spend a bit more. Tunze DOC Protein Skimmer 9005 is ~$300 is a great little skimmer. Don't bother w/Miracle Mud...sugar sized oolitic substrate is better, IME.

Not to be Capt. Bringdown on your find but there are some area that one doesn't want to skimp on, especially on critical equipment like pumps.

JM2C


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We are going to make a sump for our new addition .
i have heard people even using rubbermaid buckets for a sump .(you could use this as a temp/sump)
You might want to look into do-it-yourself sump/ref
Will be cheaper and you make what you want .....
Good luck

this is a DIY sump


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

baught a 20gl ,took cap off ,siliconed in 3 glass inserts then put cap back on ... let dry for a week .....can get glass cut at home depot or simular ..
We have skimmer in center now and going to add LR in future.
good luck
hope this helps


----------

